# Interesting camera phone from Nokia



## Drizzt321 (Feb 28, 2012)

So, found the Nokia 808 PureView through another forum, and it's a very interesting idea. Take a smallish physical size, pack it full of pixels, and then use the 'crop' factor to fake a zoom. And then (my thoughts) you can always keep it wide, and combine pixels to scale down the size of an image from humongo to normal camera phone size and get rid of some of the noise in low light.


----------



## Minnesota Nice (Feb 28, 2012)

More megapixels? Must mean it's a better camera! (What most people will assume)

Anyways, it's a very interesting camera to have on a phone. Regardless it still looks pretty decent actually.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Feb 28, 2012)

Yea, my first thought was, 41 MP on a camera phone? WTF are they thinking!

But, after really considering it, and seeing what they were actually doing with it, does seem like it might work out to be pretty decent.


----------



## takoman46 (Feb 28, 2012)

Now the question is will they make an EF mount adapter like they did for the iPhone? Nokia phone + 24-70 f/2.8L II = WIN! lol


----------



## Minnesota Nice (Feb 28, 2012)

takoman46 said:


> Now the question is will they make an EF mount adapter like they did for the iPhone? Nokia phone + 24-70 f/2.8L II = WIN! lol



I want one of those so bad just to have it haha.

http://photojojo.com/store/awesomeness/iphone-slr-mount/


----------



## scotthillphoto (Feb 28, 2012)

Now if only the iPhone5 will incorporate this....


----------



## Minnesota Nice (Feb 28, 2012)

scotthillphoto said:


> Now if only the iPhone5 will incorporate this....



I was so displeased with the quality of my phones camera that I just taped it to my DSLR.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Feb 28, 2012)

Minnesota Nice said:


> scotthillphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Now if only the iPhone5 will incorporate this....
> ...



Now you just need the 5d3, put in a Eye-Fi card into the SD slot, jailbreak and set it up as a WiFi hotspot. Instant post to Flikr from your dSLR!


----------

